# Is there a backpack for hauling materials?



## velvetfoot (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there something rough to haul splits and maybe the occasional rock up a hill?

Thanks.

VF


----------



## Joey (Sep 29, 2010)

VF,,,condar products makes a awesome indoor outdoor carrier called "tuff duck"....they are fantastic for hauling wood and super high strength.  Check out their website....www.condar.com


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks.  I have several of the Condor carriers - they are very well made.
They even make something that hangs on the neck:  http://www.condar.com/backsaver.html

I'm looking for something like a "pickup" backpack.

I'll have to do some Googling.


----------



## Battenkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

An Adirondack pack basket may be exactly what you are looking for:

http://www.adirondackpackbaskets.com/


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, but for $255 it should have an external frame with a hip belt.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 29, 2010)

^Looking at that Adirondack pack basket I'm thinking you could fashion one out of a 5 gal. bucket with about $10 of walmart incidentals.


----------



## Gunks (Sep 29, 2010)

Try googling "climbing haul bag".  They are expensive but rugged.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, that's getting closer.  Almost too nice to get crapped up though.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 29, 2010)

what about a cheapo duffelbag that has handles large enough to put your arms through? if the handles cut into your shoulder then get creative with a rag and/or duct tape, or get fancy with those seatbelt shoulder pads you can get at wal-mart.

I only mention a duffel, because they can be had for 5-20 bucks depending on size/source/quality, and you won't feel bad if/when they start to wear out.

I wouldn't want to carry wood very far with a duffel on my back, but it could be done.


----------



## kevin j (Sep 29, 2010)

I made a trail clearing pack from a nice kelty framed backpack ($10 on garage sale) with lower shelf modified to hold the 12 inch top handled chainsaw, upper compartments for assorted gear, and pocket between bag and main frame for the long two handled loppers. Thrilling to ride motorcycle loop trials with 40 lb pack, but it works well. 

The old style bare pack frames with lower shelf were made to carry heavy, single 'blob' type loads like outboard motors, or meat carcasses for hunters, or similar. You might be able to lash on a 5 gal bucket or larger rectangular rubbermaid tub or trash can or something. 

I'd lean to the one or two bicycle wheel type of game carriers used byhunters to haul carcasses out a long ways. They usually look like an old style medical litter with two long pole handles but wheels under neath.

When it comes to hauling loads, there are lots of reasons the invention of the wheel really became more popular than loads on ones back. 

k


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2010)

Good info.  I'll do more research.  It's a pretty big hill.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 29, 2010)

uhh


----------



## Battenkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, but for $255 it should have an external frame with a hip belt.



You can get them made a lot cheaper than that.  That's just the first site I found when I Googled it.  There's a lady near me that makes them for about $75.  They are very handy, and not hard to look at either.  I used to have one but it got ripped off.  It was pretty comfy even when loaded to the max.  The Adirondack guide's choice for long distance hauling for over a century.  Plenty of big hills in the 'Dacks.

Then again, the wood box with straps may be all you want.  If you break it, you can always burn it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

That might be the way to go.  No messing with strapping onto something chair-like on your back.
uhh


----------



## timberr (Sep 30, 2010)

You need an good old US Army Pack Board. Plenty of them to be found at surplus strores and I am sure they will be in your price range.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to look at that.
I guess I could strap the wood to something like this, but again it looks over-speced for this application, but the hip belt and sternum strap have to help.
http://www.bobwards.com/products2.cfm/ID/17255/c/internal-external-frame-hunting-backpacks


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

This one is called the "Freighter".

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stansport-Delux...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a20abf52


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 30, 2010)

If carrying weight for any distance- it should be carried mostly by a hip belt.  Look at external frame packs used by hunters to haul out critters.

Oh- looking back through... that's what you're doing.  Wood will be abrasive on straps etc, so some canvas bag etc may be in order on that frame.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 1, 2010)

i think the US Army discontinued the Alice Pack System, so you should be able to get the frame and hip belt cheap at surplus store. get old school canvas duffel bag and 2 bungees to hold it to the frame and you should be all set. I use an old Tennier aluminum frame with nice straps for hauling stuff that wont fit in my traditional external frame pack (or stuff thats just odd).


----------



## Tony H (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the reason you want to haul wood and rocks up a large hill on your back ?
 If it's a place you have to get wood out of why not make a path to run a small cart or trailer and use a winch to pull it up if needed. Heck if you had to you could even make a ski like lift with a few poles some pulleys an old shopping cart and an electric motor.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 5, 2010)

I have seen a lot of those Alice frames for sale on the web.
Something with a shelf and a hip belt would be nice.
I used to have a nice frame pack, but I have no idea where the heck it went to.

I'm not doing any logging operation, just a little cutting up a fallen tree here and there on a hill.
Heck, the way my knee is feeling now, this whole idea is pretty much theoretical.


----------

